# Lets talk muzzle loaders



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Muzzle loader season starts this weekend. :dance: I didn't clean my gun up last year and it was in bad shape. :nono: I worked on it all afternoon. :Bawling: All I have to do now is sight it in.

I have a Knight wolverine 50 cal. inline.6X40 Bushnell scope. I shoot triple seven powder with a 44 HP with green sabot. No. 11 cap.

I love to muzzle loader season.

What kind of muzzle loader do you have? What powder and bullet do you shoot?

Tammy


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I have a Knight Disc Elite, a Black Knight and a TC Renegade

I shoot Triple 7 in all of them with Hornady 300 gr 44 cal XTP bullets
The Renegade uses Musket caps, the BK uses #11's and the Disc Elite uses 209 primers

80 grs of powder works well in all 3 guns

Good hunting!


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 5, 2004)

I got a CVA Hunterbolt Magnum, 50 cal. With 209 primer, two 50 grain pellets of Tripple 7. I just got it sighted in for 295 Grain Powerbelts. I also got a second barrel with the gun in 45 cal. Never shot it.
Best I can get is alittle under 4 inch groups at 150 yards. Now it's up to me. I know the deer will be there, ha,ha.


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

Shooting powerbelts.. Well the gun does not like them. shooting groups of 12 inches plus at 100yards..
but shooting Hornady sabots 40-200 Gr SST/ML. I shoot groups of making the bullseye bigger.. It is leathal at 100 yards. and within 3 inches at 150 yards. shooting 100 grains of triple sevin.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I shoot a 54 caliber flintlock, 80 grains of FFg black, primed with a few grains of FFFFg, a bit of hornet nest over the powder, then a lead roundball in pillow ticking, lubed with spit. Shoots great and kills things.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

NEF Huntsman .50 cal 2-7 nikon scope 90gr 777 with a hornady 410 gr great plains bullet

i am in the cdw area so i don't have to follow the traditional mzldr rules for 1x optics 

one and only complaint about the gun is the ram rod ,it is ok and it works but it is not very well put to gether so the only time i use it is when reloading the after i have shot at a deer any other time i use my range rod

has anyone found a good ram rod for break open mzldrs


----------



## Jimmy B (Sep 22, 2007)

I have several muzzleloaders I recently sited in my CVA with a 3-9 simmons on it with 2inch groups with my homemade 220 grain maxiballs on top of 80 grains of powder. I use the same maxi's in my caplock TC's and Flintlock TC for many years. I get a kick outa making those maxiballs. I also have the mold for my 54 cal and make them too. Its fun, many find it hard to believe I shoot the groups I do without the sabots, I was surprized aswell.

JB


----------



## 416LJT (Mar 19, 2007)

Omega 50/ stainless / black synthetic stock / Leupold 3-9 Vari XII
Harvester 260 grn Scorpion 45 cal in a 50 cal. crush rib sabot
Trip 7 powder ( 120 grn ) / Trip 7 Win 209 /
Also I am working with Shockeys' Gold. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

i have a knight revolution .50 stainless model. the load i will be shooting for deer season is 100gr. triple 7 pellets pushing a 250 gr. power point


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

.54 Hawken percussion cap. 90 grains of ffg. Used Pyrodex for a while but switched back to black powder. Thing weighs around 9 lbs. so recoil isn't much, but it does feel heavy at the end of a day of luggin it around. Good luck and safe hunting and shooting everyone!


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

TC Encore .209 x 50. Shoot sabot .44, 240 grain hollow points. A tack driver at 100 yards with 120 grains of Pyrodex RS. Am going to try some Lee REAL bullets at the range tomorrow.

alan


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Mine. Thompson Center Arms .50 Hawken. Ticking patch and lead ball...played with various loads of FFg powder. Still working on reading my patches -when I can FIND my patches!!!
> 
> Destroyed quite a few pumpkins with her last year though...


Very nice, Have the same gun. Shoots better than I do.
Did split the ball on an ax blade, three time in a row, and have split a playing card.

110 gr fff, patch .490 round ball, .014 pillow ticking, lard for lube.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Good luck to every one this season.

Tammy


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

All of my blackpowder pistols, rifles, and fusils (trade guns) have, or have had, the look and feel of pre-1840, and they all shoot round balls.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

Well my black powder season started a week ago and haven't shot anything yet. Maybe tomorrow! Anywho, I just bought a brand new traditional, double triggered, 50 caliber. Using 100 grains pyrodex powder, bore butter and a old cotton shirt for patch material, and a good ole round ball. Since most of my shots are almost directly underneath my treestand, I have no need for in-lines. 

I may have passed all my luck up. At the first of my season I was passing up several does, a 5 pointer, a 6 pointer, and a spike. Now all I'm seeing is just a doe and her two yearlings. Tomorrows the last day, it's do or eat tag soup.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

It's tag soup for me. We hunted public ground yesterday. Everybody down there shot but us. I take that back DH shot one but didn't get it. Today BIL killed two. DH and I didn't see anything. Grand dad saw to flags when he raised up from his nap. I saw a flag when BIL rode in to get his deer. All that makes that tag soup hard to swallow.

Tammy


----------



## Leveda (Aug 25, 2007)

I love muzzleloader season also. We just finished up with our season here. I have a CVA Wolf 50 cal., with pyrodex rs powder, 245 gr powerbelt bullets and 209 primer. I got my first buck ever last year with my muzzleloader, a nice 11 point.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I built a left-handed Leman flintlock trade rifle in .54 and shoot 70 grains of 2F with 4F in the pan. Use a lead ball patched with pillow ticking. This is the only way to hunt. I don't mind people buying modern muzzleloaders, but they aren't primitive like a flintlock. In WA you can't use a modern muzzleloader that shoot anything but a lead ball or conical.

Bobg


----------



## Snakeoil (Mar 13, 2005)

I shoot a .45 cal Knight in-line.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

hmm muzzle loaders ... lets see... there seems ta be a TC renegade and two tc thunderhawk inlines one walnut/blue and another in stainless /synthetic - a couple cva bobcat(cap) and a buckhunter (flinter) and a lyman great plains flinter around here all in .50 cal I aquired a .45 cal cva kentucky rifle a month or so back for 40 dollar I had intended on cuttin down to fit and redoing with and for my ex's boy... I was lookin foward to it- oh well he was a bit young at five though 

I have a hard time passin up a good deal on a MZ

the bobcat was shortened by me to 16 inch as an experiment. I need ta shoot it n see how it does. I figure it is light and will make a great thick cover carbine.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I had a chance a while back to get a TC Scout for $200. Pristine condition. Shoulda bought it. They quit making them.


----------

